# Anyone remember this bad boy?



## basschilperoord

Anyone remember this bad boy? I had it laying around. This was my first SSD.


----------



## T.Sharp

A 3.5" SSD? Hwut n tarnation.

I want to see the guts!

EDIT: Found some nudes :
















That's a lot of chibs


----------



## Asmodian

That was a bad time for SSDs. 

What is the capacity?


----------



## ozlay

I still got a 60gb agility 2 that I still use.


----------



## Lexi is Dumb

Got my first SSD a little later than that one closer to 2012 but it was for the best.. given it was one of these. I think it might still be working but last i saw it I put it in someones laptop about 3 years ago.


----------



## 8800GT

I had the agility 4 256gb I got for like 99$ on a flash sale around 2014? Stupidly good deal. Drive is still being used in my grandmother's laptop to this day.


----------



## J7SC

basschilperoord said:


> View attachment 2512695
> 
> 
> Anyone remember this bad boy? I had it laying around. This was my first SSD.


...ahhh, the good ol' days of OCz...  

I ran across their gold-spreader RAM in a storage box the other day


----------



## ozlay

OCZ was a pretty solid brand. I never had any issues with their ssds or ram. The only brand i avoid is Cruical. I have had way too many customers over the years with dead or dying crucial ssds. Basically anything made after the M500 is a gamble in my opinion. Their ram is pretty good. But i know some people that have had bad luck with OCZ as well.


----------



## Fluxmaven

Lexi is Dumb said:


> Got my first SSD a little later than that one closer to 2012 but it was for the best.. given it was one of these. I think it might still be working but last i saw it I put it in someones laptop about 3 years ago.


The Crucial M4 was the first SSD I purchased for myself. Just checked my order history and I paid $175 for the 128GB M4 in February of 2012. Crazy that you can occasionally snag 2TB SSDs on sale for that these days.

The first I used was a small IDE SSD in my work computer a couple years prior. I remember it not being fast enough to justify the price but can't remember the make and model.

I also must have had an early OCZ drive at one point. I still have one of their old "My SSD is faster than your HDD" stickers on one of my Pelican cases.


----------



## Lexi is Dumb

ozlay said:


> OCZ was a pretty solid brand. I never had any issues with there ssds or ram. The only brand i avoid is Cruical. I have had way too many customers over the years with dead or dying crucial ssds. Basically anything made after the M500 is a gamble in my opinion. Their ram is pretty good. But i know some people that have had bad luck with OCZ as well.


The M4 was before the M500 and it was regarded as one of the most reliable at the time, I remember a lot of drama around some issues with the sandforce controller OCZ was using at the time which is why I bought the M4. I have no idea what crucial is like these days.. like many i've kinda gotten stuck in the abusive pattern of defaulting to Samsung. This Aorus Gen 4 drive is the first non-samsung SSD i've bought in like 6 years.


----------



## 113802

I avoided SSDs until they became reliable and bought a 256GB Plextor M5 Pro in 2012 for my personal rig. Still using it in a laptop till this day.


----------



## Paradigm Shifter

The early Sandforce controller drives did have some issues, and OCZ caught a lot of flak for it if I remember correctly as they pushed them harder (and earlier) than most of their competitors.

My first SSD was a Crucial C300, which while it didn't break any speed records, was regarded as solid and stable. It's still doing service in a family members laptop... at least I presume it is, because I normally get anguished phone calls whenever anything goes wrong. 

I do love family logic, sometimes; 
"You broke my laptop!" 
"You mean, the laptop that I upgraded the SSD in _four years ago_ that has worked perfectly from when I did the upgrade, until two days ago when you got a Windows update?" 
"Yes!" 
"Don't you think it might be the Windows update that broke it, if it had been working perfectly until then?" 
[...silence...]


----------



## Transient Gamer

OP, 

That is nice! OCZ were also selling a lot of RAM!

I had the OCZ Vertex 120GB with the Indilinx Barefoot controller! That was the bee's knees then...it almost sounds like im talking about a 8-track cassette, and its not even a long time ago.
The bastuge costed me $300 CDN tho.

So my SSDs, as far as I remember:

-OCZ Vertex 120GB
-Corsair performance pro 128GB Got corrupted....
-Crucial M4 240GB
-Crucial MX200 240-GB
-Samsung 860 EVO 512GB
-Crucial MX500 1TB
-Now Samsung 970 EVO Plus 1 TB

On the market for a 2TB 2.5Inch SSD for my STEAM collection, not a priority.


----------



## Fight Game

of course. then again I also had, and still own Amazon.com: GIGABYTE GC-RAMDISK i-RAM 4 GB Hard Drive: Electronics. Was able to get it to use 2gb sticks, so I had 8gb total


----------



## bmgjet

Iv for 3 of those drives all dead.
All died the same way with a bluescreen then SSD never showing up in bios again.
All 3 were replaced under warranty no questions asked and didnt even require sending them back which goes to show they knew it was a bad drive.


----------



## basschilperoord

Fun to see all the comments. Thanks guys.


----------



## Zero Infinity

J7SC said:


> ...ahhh, the good ol' days of OCz...
> 
> I ran across their gold-spreader RAM in a storage box the other day
> 
> View attachment 2512722


Those legendary golden heat spreaders. Brought back some good memories.
My first Build in 2006 had OCZ ram in it to accompany the Q6600 and Ati 4850. Ohh and some Zalman CPU cooler.
Shame what happened to both companies.


----------



## Sleepycat

I still have my G.Skill Falcon II, 64GB of SATA goodness..... Those were the days when budget drives had MLC NAND.

Heck, even my thumbdrives are quicker, except in 4K testing


----------



## basschilperoord

Sleepycat said:


> I still have my G.Skill Falcon II, 64GB of SATA goodness..... Those were the days when budget drives had MLC NAND.
> 
> Heck, even my thumbdrives are quicker, except in 4K testing
> 
> View attachment 2512809


Sweet speeds for such an old ssd.


----------



## basschilperoord

Asmodian said:


> That was a bad time for SSDs.
> 
> What is the capacity?


120GB


----------



## f00zz

This is my first SSD also! had two of these 50GB in raid 0 for a LONG time, still works too but replaced it with nvme










Happy to take it apart if anyone cares


----------



## basschilperoord

f00zz said:


> This is my first SSD also! had two of these 50GB in raid 0 for a LONG time, still works too but replaced it with nvme
> 
> View attachment 2512886
> 
> 
> Happy to take it apart if anyone cares


Sweet, that's a limited edition too.


----------

